

Host dynamic websites using your Dropbox account - jdrummond
http://www.yoozon.com

======
dlf
Very cool. I was doing a pretty straightforward website a few months ago that
I would've used something like this for if I knew about it.

It would be helpful if there were a page on the site that described how it
works in more detail, or maybe just a FAQs page linked to in the footer with
answers to questions like "What kind of website files does Yoozon support?"
and "What do you mean by dynamic? ...will Yoozon support my Ruby on Rails
site?"

~~~
jdrummond
Thanks for the feedback, we sure need a FAQ page and a more detailed
description on how Yoozon works. Will create them ASAP. As per your questions,
we will support PHP files on the beta version, but Python and Ruby are on our
roadmap.

